
Coursera Is Removing Hundreds of Courses. Guide to Get Them While You Can - jacquesm
https://www.class-central.com/report/coursera-old-platform-shutdown-download-courses/
======
dhawalhs
I am the author of the guide. Let me know if anyone has feedback on how can I
improve it.

------
hotkarl
Why not just share a torrent of the courses? Oh, you're just trying to drive
traffic to your article. Got it.

------
banku_brougham
I will definitely be doing this, especially Stanford algorithms which is great

------
pizza
This would be a fantastic use-case for torrents

